# Been pimpin' again...



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I just can't help it, it's a disease you know.

I had to add some led lighting to my classic, it was absolutely necessary in order to fully inspect my shots as they happen









Originally I'd planned to do 4 but settled on 2 because the wiring was easier. I cheated a little and bought pre-wired less from ebay, an in-line dimmer and a transformer.

In retrospect I wish I had bought warm white bulbs but I could easily swap these out. The in-line dimmer switch also allows for a strobe mode. I'm not sure when I might need this but its always nice to have options!

Anyway, I think its pretty cool


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nij that's awesome mate. I've never pimped a thing.....but have the urge to pimp everything in the kitchen.

Please send details of how you pimped and where you got this from.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, i'd be interested in what you used and where it was wired? I saw Kyle do something similar that looked great too.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like a really pro job! Nice one.

Did you have to drill the casing?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

looking good nij:good:


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok so I used 2 of these. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141063798055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

and a transformer from these folk: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350805083684?var=620131067665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

the dimmer: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370857734149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

you will also need some lengths of electrical wires in various colours, electrical spade connectors with crimping tool and some kind of connector blocks or similar.

you don't need the dimmer I added it in case I felt the lights were too bright and wanted to turn them down a bit.

I also used an 8mm HSS drill, you either need a drill bit 200mm+ long or an extension bit. Alternatively you could drill casing from the bottom up but you'd have to do that at an angle and could risk damaging something on the way through!

Basically work out where the lights are going and drill the holes, thread the lights through. wire the two red +ve leads from the LEDs together to the red lead from the dimmer (or onto a length of red cable if not using a dimmer) & do the same with the black leads. keep them apart and make sure no bare wire is peeking out.

Then connect the red/black wires to the +ve/-ve terminals on the transformer. Then use extra wire to make a connection with the power. You can choose to piggyback onto the power at the on/off switch so the lights only come on when the machine is on, or attach to the main input at the rear of the machine. I chose the latter because there is a lot more space for the extra wiring at the back of the machine. Also I have my machine on a timer which cuts the power at certain times and therefore switches the lights off automatically. Its not like they draw a lot of power anyway.

You can fix the transformer onto the side wall of the machine with sticky fixer pads.

Be warned I ordered 4 less and 2 of them were faulty! They are cheap enough but best to order more than you need.

I don't know if the heat/steam will have an effect of the lights in the long term but will let you know if it happens.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Of course you could do this on any machine, though you might be more reluctant to take a drill to some of the more expensive ones


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats why I did LED strips, so I could wire them though the gaps in the plates.

Doesn't look as stock as this does though.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

If you guys are ever in London and looking to make a quick buck on the side I'd be happy to pay for your services!

I'm techy, but only in a musical engineering way. Don't have a head for this kind of thing at all, but would love some lights on me lil Classic!

Love the dimmer option. Are you finding the dimmer a valuable addition Nij? Those LEDs can be pretty bright...


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Milanski said:


> If you guys are ever in London and looking to make a quick buck on the side I'd be happy to pay for your services!
> 
> I'm techy, but only in a musical engineering way. Don't have a head for this kind of thing at all, but would love some lights on me lil Classic!
> 
> Love the dimmer option. Are you finding the dimmer a valuable addition Nij? Those LEDs can be pretty bright...


Not sure I want to drill holes in someone else's machine...









Sorry, turns out the dimmer is not needed in this case as I have them set at the highest brightness and its fine.


----------



## winterbottom (Dec 11, 2013)

On a one to ten how safe is it.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Not sure I want to drill holes in someone else's machine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather you than me!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Not sure I want to drill holes in someone else's machine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they would be useful for warming up.

Can't you set the dimmer to the lowest while away to save energy?

I was considering adding a power switch to mine, but it seemed like a lot of effort.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Its permanently encased in the machine! But you can get remote controlled ones, which would be cool


----------

